
Silicon Valley has a bad habit of “inventing” things that already exist - chha
http://www.salon.com/2017/06/25/silicon-valley-has-a-bad-habit-of-inventing-things-that-already-exist/
======
chha
Although unlikely to be representative of SV, does anyone know of other
examples than those mentioned?

------
SQL2219
from the article:

The “Internet of Things” is a marketing gimmick whereby tech companies put wi-
fi chips in everday objects like appliances and toasters and fridges, and then
create an overcomplicated and vulnerable system to manage them through your
smartphone or computer.

------
chiefalchemist
Seems like an incrimination of what people are willing to invest in than some
flaw in inventing. Yeah, they mostly sound like silly (and not new) ideas. But
then why are they getting money?

~~~
chha
History is full of people who have been good at talking and presenting, but
not as good when it comes to inventing. So I'm not that surprised that they
get money, even if the ideas are somewhat pointless. I'd be more surprised if
they ended up becoming successful.

~~~
chiefalchemist
Agreed. But the article seems to misplace the root cause / blame. I was just
wanting to point that out.

